# Claud butler classic conversion



## walshy6770 (12 mo ago)




----------



## VintageVolts (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello!
I was in a similar position to you a few years ago when i converted my mountain bike to electric, from what i gathered the rear wheel was a better candidate to electrify - the steering gets heavy and weird with stuff bolted to the forks, and the extra forces on the forks mean they have to be pretty strong. Of course you can do what you like, though!

Have you thought about powering the crank with a motor if you don't want a wheel with a hub motor inside? something like this on amazon 

I found that on my bike, disc brakes were a must - the bike goes through brakes a lot more quickly than when it was meat powered, as it tends to go faster and is also heavier


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

700cc wheel, so bike = motorcycle

My 6 year old will be able to kick your ass with her Barbie Jeep, then she'll turn around and laugh as the windings in your starter motor go up in smoke from the duty cycle you tried to apply to it.

You asked.

Dude, you need horsepower (at least a half dozen kilowatts, sustained) to make speed. Buy a hub motor and take it from there is my recommendation.


----------

